# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/MediaTek v1.17 - Alcatel, HTC and new extra features

## mohamed73

*Infinity-Box Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/MediaTek v1.17 released - Alcatel, HTC and new extra features* 
MediaTek SP Platform  
- MTK Flash Engine:
 1. Flashing with "Flash Erase" and "Repartition" work now like "Download Only" mode
 2. Some other improvements
 CPU supported now for Factory FW flashing: MT6571, MT6572, MT6582, MT8127, eMMC only 
- SP Unlock operations improved
 HTC 310 (Read Codes)
 HTC 616 (Read Codes)
 HTC 620G (Read Codes)
 Alcatel 5038 (Direct Unlock)
 Alcatel P310 (Direct Unlock)
 MT6589 "SP Code Read" and "Direct unlock" revised
 MT6571/MT6572 NAND supported for "Read Codes"
 ADB/Root is not required 
- Factory FW reading improved
 HTC and Alcatel specific improvements 
- Service operations improved:
 HTC 310 support (SP Unlock / Read/Write Dump / Format FS / Read PatternLock) - HTC 310 model should be selected !
 New Feature: Alcatel ProInfo Tool: Read ProInfo, Write ProInfo, Edit ProInfo 
 * Support for ProInfo write: Binary and Infinity format files 
 New Feature: Flash Erase - for expert use only !
 * Support MT6571, MT6572, MT6582, MT6589, MT8127, only eMMC supported
 New Feature: Fix Unknown BaseBand - for expert use only !
 * Support MT6571, MT6572, MT6582, MT6589, NAND/eMMC supported
 New Feature: Init Preloader - for expert use only !
 * Support MT6571, MT6572, MT6582, MT8127, MT6589, only eMMC supported 
 MediaTek FP Platform  
- MTK 652A/MT6260/MT6261 Read User Code activated (Reset option still exist)
Read one and correct user code and it state (active or not) 
- MTK 652A/MT6260/MT6261 Read "Privacy Lock" and "Mobile Tracker" codes activated 
Read one and correct PL or MobileTrack code (or both if set) 
 MediaTek All  
- Other
 FlashUpdate Package updated to latest (v1512/2015)  
 FullFlash Read/Write revised for MT6572/MT6589
 MT6589 Support revised, FlashInit activated
 Secure Boot phones (MT6582, MT6589) support revised 
 Improved CompileInfo extraction 
 Security Repair improved
 Bugfixes and improvements   
Download here: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Infinity-Box 10 (ten) years (2005 - 2015) non-stop regular updates and support as nobody else*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *New features, Unlock Codes (Huawei, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* released for *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- *World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

